# test



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bryon McLeod" <argyllphile@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 18 Jan 2000 06:45:24 GMT*
...
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

